# Synthetic hair at Dollar General for only $1



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Today we found our local Dollar General store had packs of 26 inch long black Synthetic hair for only $1. We bought ten and will probably go back and buy more.

We were wanting to add hair to our Donna and this is PERFECT. I'm sure we'll find many other uses for it down the road too.

Just wanted to share the find with you all. The package says 'braid' but it's loose hair and not braided (or plaited for any UK folks here).


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Gotta to need to try to find some of that


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

It sucks there's no dollar general in CA! Oh how I miss GA!

Luckily sally's beauty suppy carries the synthetic hair like that for about a buck each too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Cassie.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats a 2 liter bottle of Coke to give a scale sense of the actual length.

What a great deal!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I found long hair at one of our local dollar plus stores. We don't have any dollar generals around by us.
The name on the packaging says Eye Candy accessories inc.. The hair is approx. 15 inches long and 5 inches wide. It's not as much as the braided hair Cassie found, but, is plenty for making a wig for a latex head.


----------

